# I need some opinions of 2nd pup



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

The family has wanted 2 dogs for a LONG time. Why? I dunno, 4 kids from 7 to 13 explains it best. My shepherd mix, Puppy, passed early this year at 16. Best dog EVER and, yes her name was Puppy. A friend picked her up abandoned and I offer to keep her until I found a home. I just called her Puppy, because I wasn't going to keep her but after a couple weeks I couldn't let her go. Due to age I couldn't subject her to the stress of another dog - the kids begged for YEARS.

After Puppy passed my kids were driving me CRAZY. I had GSDs as a kid and young adult and of course Puppy, so there really was not other option for me. My wife and youngest wanted a mini this or that. Thank goodness for the Samantha videos on youtube, after seeing those my youngest couldn't do without a GSD. I wish I had found this site before I went looking, I have learned so much about our dogs here, but it worked out okay. I got our Ava. She's 8 1/2 months old now and has so many mannerisms similar to our old girl its unbelievable. I didn't think I'd be able to add another pup until Ava was 1 1/2 or so, but now I think is really a good time.

As a pet, Ava is extremely well behaved and socialized. Her drive is moderate. She can go go go all day or hang out on the couch all day. On - off, no problem. Training is going very well. We may get into agility or something down the road, but basic obedience is solid (if I say so myself). I really think she is ready for another dog and would love it.

So the question was what type of second dog. Wife and kids want a smaller dog but understand it must be big enough to hang with a GSD. We were torn between an Aussie and a Brittney, and landed on the Aussie. I have been looking for a rescue but not having any luck. With 4 young kids and a very active house, I just can't take on a "problem" at this time. I have found several good showline breeders (probably better suited for our household and our dog) in the area with great pups - and here's the big question - a 15 month old?

A breeder is selling a 15 month old - trained, shown, proven temperament, beautiful. $1,800. Not a whole lot more than a quality puppy and at 15 months, he's still a baby. What da ya think?

I am hoping for some opinions. To me a 15 month old that's ready to go sounds really good - kinda why I was looking at rescues... And may bring less stress for Ava. I am worried about how the attention shift to an 8 or 10 week old may affect her.

Here's the puppyfind listing: puppyfind
Here's the breeder's site: http://starvalleysaussies.com/ - He's Damon

Sorry for the long post, but any advice or opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have two aussies as well as my gsd, the aussies right now are almost 12 and almost 11..they are still very very very active)

I looked at the website, and Damon, impeccable pedigree, nice lines, some HOF's (hall of famers),,she tests for everything I would want to see I am not sure what the HSFN testing is??
It may have something to do with the MDR1 gene?? If your not familiar with that, I would ask if the dogs have been MDR1 gene tested.

Have you checked out this rescue page? Australian Shepherd Rescue Page

When I got my first aussie I had 3 gsd's, she compliments them well, can keep up with them and give them a run for their money My female is out of show/HOF lines, and male is out of working lines. My female has more get up and go than my working line..

I think they DO compliment my shepherds well, 1800 is not bad at all for a 15 month old with his background..They are a pretty healthy breed (atleast mine have been), adaptable, social, mine have big mouths, are a tad more independent than my gsd's. Good comic relief

I will always have an aussie, my girl is definately a dog who needs grooming, that long hairy show coat can be a pain at times, but easy to do if you have the time.

Good luck, I say if your gsd likes him go for it Aussies are fun


----------



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Diane. Talking it over last night, I think were going to go with a younger pup. Good news is same breeder has several available and from different litters - Pups.

I haven't talked to her yet, but we have exchanged emails and I've done some digging. The breeder appears to be high quality and raises the pups in home. Very active in training and showing her own dogs. Solid record of producing dogs earning show and sport titles. In depth health testing including OFA with a very good guarantee. She seems to hang on to the pups for a while to see which ones can add to her program. At first I thought her pricing was a bit weird, but understanding what's she has going on a little better I understand - kinda. 

She's also close - we use the same vet! We'll be taking Ava out for a visit and see if any click, I doubt will be coming home empty handed.

Thanks again.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

nothing cuter than an aussie puppy!!! I like "kink" that little merle she has on the site!

I see some that are cheap, as in 200, vs the 1500 , and I'm sure her reasoning is, miscolored, just wants to find them a home that type of thing..They are ALL cute, I'm sure you'll find one that fits..good luck !!


----------



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't fully understand the pricing either. Kink is $1500 for "serious show or performance home" and will go to someone SERIOUSLY interested in showing her, but will drop price to $1,000 on spay contract. She said Adi sounds like a great fit for us, also a serious show prospect in her eyes and would love to keep her, but she has enough tri's - $1500 to serious show home, $600 with spay contract.

And this face is only $200. I don't really understand it either, but I'll ask when we meet.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh, dear. I feel a sudden, urgent need for this puppy.

AKC CH Pearl X Carlisle Litter 2011


----------



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

Okay, I got her on the phone. OMG, I thought my wife was the record holder for words per minute, wifey's got nothing on this girl. She knows Aussie's inside out. She explained the temperament and best home type for every pup she has, the history of the parents, how they performed in their last three or four shows, how Canadian breeders have screwed her over, the issues with her van - on and on and on. I LOVED IT!!! I found a great breeder.

The $200 pups are basically fosters she took in to find good homes for, no health guarantee. I think she would give them to the right person. Putting myself into the mindset of an eccentric breeder, I get the variable pricing - if you want to show / breed the dog you have to pay for it, if you're a great pet home you get a break. She also went into her experience with supply and demand on coloring. Tri males have lower demand and are tougher to place etc, etc, etc. I don't get it, show world stuff I guess, I just want the right dog for us. Blue, black, tri or purple I don't care, there all cute. It seemed like if she really likes the pup herself and got attached to it the price was higher. 

We're going out tomorrow morning or Sunday, I think Ava's getting a new little brother or sister. Pics will be posted.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

My husband and I will also always have an Aussie. They are great dogs! We currently have a young blue merle male, but I've always had a soft spot for the black tris. Personally, I don't know that I would pick one of the fosters unless temperaments were known on both parents. How did the breeder acquire the pups? I have owned a weak nerved, BYB Aussie that was fear aggressive, especially towards children, and I don't care to relive that experience again. He was great with our daughter however. I current Aussie is amazing. He is the perfect companion for my husband who has started doing frisbee with him.

I have also had brittany's in the past. They can be good dogs in the right home and if my husband and I decide to get another hunting dog in the futue, they'd be on my short list. I like their compact size as well as their temperament. The other breed on my short list is the Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever just because my husband really likes duck hunting and they are geared more towards water hunting than the brittany without giving up that size.

Good luck in your puppy search! I hope the breeder you are working with can find a good match for your family.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Steve, yes, the aussie people while they don't breed 'for' color, there is such variation, and if your showing, well they have to be 'marked' just right SO I do rather understand her pricing. 

I would ask tho, about the MDR1 gene thing, I'm not sure if that is what the HF or whatever it was they had posted is the same thing, a different abbrev of it or what.

As for the cheaper spay/neuter thing, again, I see that as well. 

Glad you like her, and have fun meeting all those puppies! Keep us updated.

SDDEADEY,,Your avatar aussie is sooooooo CUTE!!!


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Personally I like at least a 5 year age difference in my dog. I would never have 2 young dogs or 2 the same age. We had 3 dogs but my dog past away at the age of 16yr. Now I have a 11yr with bad elbows and a 6 Yr small dog. We are picking up a 4 month old tomorrow. So we will have 3 dogs again but when our 11 Year dog goes I will not look for another for awhile.

Our pack is 
11yr pit bull meatball
6yr Pom mix Indy 
4 month GSD mix ? 
And a 3 year old daughter Zoe 

I like some space between my dogs so that I always have one that can keep up. To have 2 old dogs at the same time would just be too hard and sad. 

Look for a sweet, fun, cute gsd mix.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Ava said:


> Okay, I got her on the phone. OMG, I thought my wife was the record holder for words per minute, wifey's got nothing on this girl. She knows Aussie's inside out. She explained the temperament and best home type for every pup she has, the history of the parents, how they performed in their last three or four shows, how Canadian breeders have screwed her over, the issues with her van - on and on and on. I LOVED IT!!! I found a great breeder.
> 
> The $200 pups are basically fosters she took in to find good homes for, no health guarantee. I think she would give them to the right person. Putting myself into the mindset of an eccentric breeder, I get the variable pricing - if you want to show / breed the dog you have to pay for it, if you're a great pet home you get a break. She also went into her experience with supply and demand on coloring. Tri males have lower demand and are tougher to place etc, etc, etc. I* don't get it, show world stuff I guess, I just want the right dog for us. Blue, black, tri or purple I don't care, there all cute.* It seemed like if she really likes the pup herself and got attached to it the price was higher.
> 
> We're going out tomorrow morning or Sunday, I think Ava's getting a new little brother or sister. Pics will be posted.


i want a little purple fluff ball!!!


----------

